# Meet Stubby



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 20, 2012)

Everyone say HI STUBBY!  





































This fly was annoying him, he gave it a chomp lol


----------



## agent A (Dec 20, 2012)

Awww looks like mine but she has no red stripe :wub:


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 20, 2012)

cute


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Stubby !!!  

He's so damn cute &lt;3 What is it ?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 20, 2012)

Idk what species haha

A native species to MD is all i know hahaha


----------



## agent A (Dec 20, 2012)

Plethedon sp


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 20, 2012)

agent A said:


> Plethedon sp


What he said :lol:


----------



## sally (Dec 21, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## Ranitomeya (Dec 21, 2012)

Cute! looks similar to the Batrachoseps salamanders I find in my yard when it rains except Batrachoseps have somewhat smaller legs. They're pretty wormlike and have tails as long as their bodies. I wonder how long the tail on your salamander would be.


----------



## Rick (Dec 21, 2012)

agent A said:


> Plethedon sp


_Plethodon cinereus_


----------



## BugLover (Jan 31, 2013)

Adorable! i used to have a few of those. only problem is they are underground/hiding all the time!


----------

